# A Taoist´s Requiem - Choir and Organ



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Here is a choral I have been working with for a while. See SC for more description:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fa-taoists-requiem


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do miss the text


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I do miss the text


Upcoming, Pugg. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KjellPrytz said:


> Upcoming, Pugg. Thanks for listening.


I think we get the whole picture then even better.


----------

